#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Paranormal Phenomena >  >  >  The Holy Grail

## Y Ddraig Goch

truth or fiction. i would like to see your opinions on this.

----------


## isis

i thank the holy grail is jesus blood relative like his child lol...

----------


## 007m

there are some questions that we may never find the answare.
I am sure that Jesus exited(not as my rith,orthodox crestian belives in,but in my own way of thinking),and even if he is as the bible describes Him to us,even if he's more "human",i am sure that his is one "ego" of our God.

----------


## Harlock

i believe he was a high angel created by god and therefore just like us, being a son of god, and he was brought down to earth in order to rescue us from certain damnation, and he was a very powerful man who could practice magic on a level unknown to all, since he was empowered directly by the heavens

----------


## Fr_CV

I think Liber Al holds my beleif accurately...

"I peck at the eyes of Jesus as he hangs upon the cross"

----------


## Murmur

> I think Liber Al holds my beleif accurately...
> 
> "I peck at the eyes of Jesus as he hangs upon the cross"


Liber Al... creative name  :Smile: 

I don't believe in the Holy Grail. It's a metaphor, just like the rest of the Bible. I'm not exactly sure was it's denotation is though. I doubt it's a child.

But, then again...

----------


## Lokia_Zos

I agree with Liber Al as well when it comes to Jesus, but I contradict myself on that one, kind of like Beelzebub.

----------


## Aurum

A cup or a bowl or anything else used as a vessel that contained the blood of Christ during the Last Supper would be deemed holy. I understand there's various ideas of the Holy Grail. One also alongside of what I've written is the Earth itself as odd as that sounds. This happening after The Sacrifice.

----------


## Enlilki

I believe and know that *most* of what is in the Bible is nothing more than stolen stories and inventions. (Sorry to those it offends)

But certain people and certain events of course cant ALL be a myth...

When it comes to the Holy Grail maybe there is no such thing as the myth suggests... but there is a possibility for a group of people to believe a certain object/thing to be the Holy Grail.. This belief can be recorded and scattered which leaves us all thinking today of what it is.

I know of a spirit session we had where a claim was made that it was a negative object and destroyed

----------


## Wulzirik

> i believe he was a high angel created by god and therefore just like us, being a son of god, and he was brought down to earth in order to rescue us from certain damnation, and he was a very powerful man who could practice magic on a level unknown to all, since he was empowered directly by the heavens


I pretty much agree with this view.

----------


## chronazon

The davinci code was certainly weird. My godfather of no relation (he didn't have kids) was French Catholic and had a name like Gongia, like gone jesus gong i am He definitly if I looked at a picture I could see Israeli in Archie. he also looked a bit like Krishnamurti. he definitly had a darker complexion. weird eh?
he died in 1954 in a drinking accident on his front step in everett. 
I lived in his old house until I was 5

----------


## priest

My thoughts on this are pretty simple. If this cup does still exist, buried under years of rock, i think it would be just a cup. It's like the story of Dumbo, able to fly when clutching to his magic feather. But as he later learns, the feather wasn't magic at all, the power was in him all along.

----------


## Xaeos Mergan

In my opinion, it isn't a tangible object, it's a metaphor. The cup represents the Earth and the liquid inside represents all the blood of all creatures on this planet. Thus, finding and possessing the Holy Grail means that you have obtained complete control over this planet.

That's the most interesting theory I've heard about it anyway.....





> I don't believe in the Holy Grail. It's a metaphor, just like the rest of the Bible.


I agree, it's sad that a lot of people take everything literally, no imagination.

----------


## isis

holy grail means holy blood.

----------


## Rezenic

> When it comes to the Holy Grail maybe there is no such thing as the myth suggests... but there is a possibility for a group of people to believe a certain object/thing to be the Holy Grail.. This belief can be recorded and scattered which leaves us all thinking today of what it is.
> 
> I know of a spirit session we had where a claim was made that it was a negative object and destroyed



The legendary holy grail is one of two cups actually. As much as people say that it's the cup from the last supper, the more logical, if that word can be applied to that book, explanation of the grail is the cup that the Roman soldiers tried to give to Jesus during the crucifixion. In the story is was laced by an sleeping agent. The legend around that version says that the the cup was left there after his death, and during the storm, was transformed into what it was. 

If that legend is the case, I do believe that it could have been destroyed. They could both exist at least in an astral sense. Take the Greek and Roman gods as examples. The Romans carbon copied and modified the Greek gods for their own purposes and stories, and therefore they existed as two separate gods. Of course they also had different names, but that's not truly the point.

Anyway, I got a bit off topic. Going back up to the quote from Enliki. Even if the holy grail was a positive force at one point, time taints all positivity. People's desires for the specific power or relic could change it completely. This would be reason enough for its destruction. This isn't to say that all negativity is bad, but that's another discussion in itself. 

I don't think that anyone will actually find it because personally, I think it was destroyed by a person who had very good intentions. After all, all relics were made by someone's hands, and can be destroyed the same way. I think that the person who could have destroyed it would have had to be one of the ones who helped create it, even if it was just in power alone. 

According to the bible nothing Jesus did was of his own power. While, I doubt that severely, even we channel other energies when we invoke certain forces. To this end, one of the forces that he invoked to create it, could have been the one to destroy it. It would make sense. I could imagine the pain of seeing your own work corrupted so much that it wasn't the same anymore, and had completely changed. I almost feel bad for the person.

Anyway this post was long, so sorry for rambling your heads off. Hopefully you've had fun decapitations, so I think I'll stop now before I start on a tangent that has nothing to do with the topic.

----------


## Harlock

i already stated my views on jesus. but one thing id like to add is that the bible paints him to perfect, if he was an angel in human body hed still have human emotions.

as far as the holy grail. it could just be nothing more than his blood line. but what if it was the cup and the bloodline? the blood line of jesus, and the cup that had his blood poured into it. one who drinks the cup and is of the bloodline of christ might go through spiritual awakening, and gain some of his Gifts.

----------

